# Golden in Alabama Shelter



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

These pups are there too!!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10666514


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Boy, he's gorgeous. Hope someone gets him asap.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would send a PM to Motherhen. She does alot of rescues in Alabama. They are all gorgeous, even the one dog that looks like he was dipped in mud.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Golden Retriever Boy!!*

Pet Notes 
Printer friendly view Email to a friend! Photos Enlarge photo 

Click on thumbnail to enlarge
Pete
Animal: Dog 
Breed: Golden Retriever 
Sex: Male 
Age: Adult 
Size: Extra Large
ID: #5 
From: The Dog Pound More About Pete
My Contact InfoThe Dog Pound 
Athens, AL

Phone: 256-771-7889
[email protected] 
*Pete was turned in 4-16-08-He is , good with other dogs & very sweet!!! Peteadoption fee is $65.00 to *cover his neuter & rabies vaccination! *Ask about our "Up-Graded Adoption Packages"* ** NOTICE: Anyone is allowed to pre-pay the adoption fee to ensure that he/she is the "definite" new owner. If the owner was to claim her within the 5 days, you would be issued a refund or choice of a different pet!! ** If you have any questions, please feel free to contact us @ 256-771-7889or Email us at [email protected]

*My Friend Renee Volunteers here.. She could help with Pull if MotherHen will take him!! Her e-mail is: [email protected] home and work is:
[email protected]
E-mail her both places always.*


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Could you post the picture of the pups too? I can't figure out how to do that :doh::doh:

Maybe another thread?


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

ok girlie's...I just contacted Karen.

Going to send this out to all my peeps.

I can't go get him...my mother who is 92 is sick.

Keep your paws crossed that I will hear back from someone by tomorrow.

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MotherHen*

MotherHen:

I understand about your Mom.
My Friend Renee volunteers there so she can always pull him and put him in boarding if you want.
Where are you located?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here are the pups.*

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10666514

*Here are the pups! The poor black one looks like he has mange.*

These pups were turned in 4-14-08-He is , good with other dogs & very sweet!!! thereadoption fee is $65.00 to cover There neuter & rabies vaccination! *Ask about our "Up-Graded Adoption Packages"* ** NOTICE: Anyone is allowed to pre-pay the adoption fee to ensure that he/she is the "definite" new owner. If the owner was to claim her within the 5 days, you would be issued a refund or choice of a different pet!! ** If you have any questions, please feel free to contact us @ 256-771-7889or Email us at [email protected].! 
pups
Animal: Dog 
Breed: Golden Retriever[Mix] 
Sex: Male 
Age: Young 
Size: Large
ID: #4 
From: The Dog Pound

My friend Renee vols. there: her emails are: [email protected] & [email protected]
Always email both.

*I will help a little with expenses.*


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> MotherHen:
> 
> I understand about your Mom.
> My Friend Renee volunteers there so she can always pull him and put him in boarding if you want.
> Where are you located?


I live north of Mobile, Alabama....if Gulf South can take him...then we might can work on a transport....will just have to wait and see who all gets back to me.

Just thought of more peeps to contact.

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

I heard from Grateful Goldens Rescue

*If no one closer can take him (I'm in Brunswick, GA), we will try to help, but I don't have any network in place for transport from that distance. Have no idea how close to the GA border Athens, AL is.

Virginia Pearson
Grateful Goldens Rescue*

Karen, I will contact Renee and get these two a talking....maybe Renee would know how far it is from Athens to Brunswick.

Is there anyone that lives close by that could help with a transport????

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Wish I lived closer! I am sure you'll get him safely to his destination!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ch*

Charlotte:

Just did the Mapquest. Athens Al and Brunswick GA are 8 hrs. apart.
I am sure Renee could drive an hour or so but she works alot.

I wont be back online until 8 PM or so tonight.
I also emld. Martha at J&L Goldens near Birm., AL.

Not only is Pete at shelter but there are two Golden Ret. Pups.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Just posted on the other site about helping w/ this transport. I live close to Macon, GA (I-75 & I-16 merge here) and would be willing to help if the times will work out (I am going out of town starting tomorrow, back in town late on Friday 25th). Please let me know! Also, any word on the pups?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It states on the website both Pete and the puppies have been adopted. Does this mean the rescue has pulled them or were they adopted by someone else?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BeauShel*

BeauShel:

I don't know if Charlotte talked to Renee and the shelter marked all three adopted or if someone else did.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pete and the two Gold. Ret. Pups*

Pete & the 2 Gold. Ret. Pups at the Dog POund..

Found out that Martha from J&L Goldens paid adoption fee on all three yesterday to keep them from being put to sleep. She has emld. TVGRR,
hasn't heard back yet-is hoping they can take them.
*Will keep everyone posted-may still need help.**the Black Pup that I thought looked like he had mange-I was WRONG.*
Renee the vol. at shelter and my friend went to see all of them and said the black pup, has light fur also. Just a bad photo!!!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

karen519 - I am about to leave for farm and will be flying out Monday. I will be able to check e-mail Sunday night as I will be going to my brother's place outside of Atlanta and will fly out Monday afternoon. I sent motherhen cellphone # if I can be of help next week w/ portion of transport if one/all need to head down to Brunswick - see my response to other post for times available. Thanks, T.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jealous*

Jealous:

Thanks-will keep everyone posted.


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

I was wondering if Pete and the pups had been adopted.
Grateful Goldens was told they were....so guess we don't need that
transport now....thanks to everyone that wanted to help.

Virginia of Grateful Goldens and I both contacted all the GA Rescues and Tennesse Rescues...have never heard a word from them.

Glad that Martha from J&L has them on hold.:crossfing
I will let Virginia know this.

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlotte*

Charlotte:

I don't think that Martha has heard definitely that TVGRR will take them-we are hoping so. If not, maybe Grateful Goldens will if we can work out a transport.?


----------

